# Neighbor gave me these black cherry logs



## Mandolin (Dec 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2021)

Ooh thems purdy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 14, 2021)

Twins! Have to be fraternal because they look a little bit different... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 14, 2021)

Very good neighbor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## djg (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice! let's see some pics when you mill them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 14, 2021)

Mandolin said:


> View attachment 219400View attachment 219399View attachment 219398


Nice logs. Was the tree in the way of progress? 
The left log in the last picture should have some feather but not fully joined in the center unfortunately. Seems to be common for cherry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 15, 2021)

My kind of neighbor! Black Cherry is among my favorite woods for my greenwood carvings. Smells fantastic while you're working it & the chips/shavings are like perfume when you burn them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 15, 2021)

Mandolin said:


> View attachment 219400View attachment 219399View attachment 219398


What is that shiny plant in the last picture to the left? Looks like you had some vines on the logs. Tractor reminded me of a 9N of my youth. The 9 and 3 were too similar to separate for me, but the 8N was a bit easier. Not enough seen to ID, but from what I saw, the memories of a 9 flushed back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mandolin (Dec 15, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> What is that shiny plant in the last picture to the left? Looks like you had some vines on the logs. Tractor reminded me of a 9N of my youth. The 9 and 3 were too similar to separate for me, but the 8N was a bit easier. Not enough seen to ID, but from what I saw, the memories of a 9 flushed back.


That’s my 1953 Ford Jubilee. Runs like a top!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mandolin (Dec 15, 2021)

Mandolin said:


> That’s my 1953 Ford Jubilee. Runs like a top! That plant is my wifes camellia bush. Like to have rolled the log on top of it!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 15, 2021)

Sweet. Nice haul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 15, 2021)

Awesome logs! The pictures support what I have heard that southern cherry is darker red than northern cherry....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 15, 2021)

That plant looks like Nandina. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 22, 2021)

@Mandolin those are some nice logs and a nice neighbor. What you going to make from them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mandolin (Dec 23, 2021)

Probably saw most of it 5/4 but I’ll saw one slab 8/4 and make my neighbor a nice live edge end table.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mandolin (Dec 23, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice logs. Was the tree in the way of progress?
> The left log in the last picture should have some feather but not fully joined in the center unfortunately. Seems to be common for cherry.


It was dying and was real close to his house. He hired a tree man to cut it but….the tree beside it was a red oak, 5 feet 6 inches in diameter! The tree man put a rope on to pull it away from the house with a skid steer. About 3/4 through the cut, the rope broke! But the tree man managed to throw it so it didn’t hit the house. I told my neighbor that I bet his behind was suckin buttermilk when that rope broke!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 23, 2021)

I bet the neighbor will appreciate and be pleased with the end table.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

